# Nurse Practitioners in Dubai??



## sashley883 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all! My husband and I may be moving to Dubai or Abu Dhabi a year from now and a lot of it depends if I am able to work there or not. I am new master's prepared Nurse Practitioner in the United States and would love to find a similar position with the move. After performing a few job searches, I found nursing to be quite different in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. Is the nurse practitioner role recognized there? And how difficult would it be to find a job with this role?

Any information available would help as we are in the beginning stages of researching such a big move. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## erinmck (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,
I was wondering if you have received any info regarding nurse practitioners in the UAE? I am also planning a move to Dubai in the next 6 months and any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## sashley883 (Jul 7, 2012)

erinmck,

I had to do some digging around to find out that the UAE does not recognize nurse practitioners. If you are looking to work as a nurse you would most likely be placed in a higher level position but nothing like you find as a nurse practitioner. And the pay won't be the same either, although it would be tax free with other added benefits. I hope some of this information helps and if you have other questions let me know as I may be able to help as I too move through this crazy (yet exciting) process.


----------



## Mtaylorfnp (May 13, 2015)

They are now hiring NP"s in Qatar ....


----------

